# Backyard Fire Pit Build



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

This was based off Home Depot plans, but I didn't pay their prices to build it. I wanted it bigger and I needed a base for it. It should not go anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Lit*

Fire pit lit


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice. Job well done.
By the way, I manufacture that.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice looks slick


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

That looks great!! 
Can I ask you a couple questions:

-Liner prefab or custom
-Did anything need to be mortared or is it stable just dry stacked


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice job!!

Same question on the liner. I can see a couple of those in my future. lol


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

If I may answer...Liner is prefab. A top grate can be special ordered as well. The concrete product is the Rumblestone line, manufactured by Pavestone. http://www.pavestone.com/rumblestone/

Lots of combinations to use this product. http://www.pavestone.com/catalogs/#home-depot-rumblestone-how-to-guides


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

scwine said:


> If I may answer...Liner is prefab. A top grate can be special ordered as well. The concrete product is the Rumblestone line, manufactured by Pavestone. http://www.pavestone.com/rumblestone/
> 
> Lots of combinations to use this product. http://www.pavestone.com/catalogs/#home-depot-rumblestone-how-to-guides


Ok, this liner was made by a welder, once again, not trying to knock the big box store but everything you see total cost was still cheaper than buying their kit. I also made mine a little larger than the kit. I purchased the block from home depot and I used Landscape block adhesive (10tubes), which I would swear will not go anywhere. The only change I made, yes I've built two now, was on the bottom layer the middle two bricks, I removed one for the fire pit to breath. I'll post pics of the other firepit when I get a chance, the mother in law had to have her own. ha ha


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

scwine said:


> Very nice. Job well done.
> By the way, I manufacture that.


Consider this free advertisement. :doowapsta:doowapsta
Only one stone did not match(1/4 thicker), one stone in about 240?? I'd say that's pretty good consistency.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

backbay2 said:


> Ok, this liner was made by a welder, once again, not trying to knock the big box store but everything you see total cost was still cheaper than buying their kit. I also made mine a little larger than the kit. I purchased the block from home depot and I used Landscape block adhesive (10tubes), which I would swear will not go anywhere. The only change I made, yes I've built two now, was on the bottom layer the middle two bricks, I removed one for the fire pit to breath. I'll post pics of the other firepit when I get a chance, the mother in law had to have her own. ha ha


Very nice..After looking at it again it does look the liner is deeper than the HD one. The landscape adhesive is a good choice. That is what our reps use when building displays as well, so they don't run off..Lol. 
A lot of stuff a person can do with the Rumblestone series...It's like building blocks for grownups.

Edit>>When saying "I"..I refer to me being an employee for the manufacturer(Pavestone/Quikrete).


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info BB. I've used that adhesive and have to agree......don't think they'll go anywhere. lol


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Thanks BB, I see one of the smaller ones in my future.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks great. I'm looking to do something similar soon. If you don't mind me asking, what did this set up run you TT&L, including having the liner built?


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

jtupper said:


> Looks great. I'm looking to do something similar soon. If you don't mind me asking, what did this set up run you TT&L, including having the liner built?


I spent about 300 in material, and $75 on a liner built by a local welder. Kick around any extras and I'm still in it for less than 400. It was a budget build, I built each level as I had the money. Each layer of block I laid on a different day. The only tip I would have is on the base layer middle blocks remove the two small blocks and just turn one on its side. This will leave an "air gap" so your fire can breath. Also, I washed all the blocks to remove dust and open the pores up so I would have a good bond with the adhesive.

Compare to these prices and the fact that the brick only ran about $260, I would say I did ok
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Paveston...quare-Fire-Pit-Kit-in-Cafe-RSK50369/204501722

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Paveston...-Fire-Pit-Kit-in-Greystone-RSK50334/205930326


----------

